# Wire splice in concealed location



## ElectricalArtist (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you guys know of any kits that allow a splice to be made and concealed? I want to know incase it's ever needed.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tyco-Electronics-Romex-Splice-Kit-2-Wire-1-Clam-CPGI-1116377-2/202204326 

Maybe?
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tyco-Electronics-Romex-Splice-Kit-2-Wire-1-Clam-CPGI-1116377-2/202204326


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

mdnitedrftr said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tyco-Electronics-Romex-Splice-Kit-2-Wire-1-Clam-CPGI-1116377-2/202204326
> 
> Maybe?


That's all I know of.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys pegged that one quick fast and in a hurry!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You guys pegged that one quick fast and in a hurry!


I, personally, would never use that gadget.

Romex is cheap. I'd rather fish in, point-to-point, rather than muck around with it.

Pumpkin-cuts solves a LOT of fishing issues.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would feel much better with a handybox and wirenuts than that gadget that says it's made for concealed locations. 

If you do it right, you can make absolutely solid connections in a handybox without any fear of them coming apart or shorting out. 

In this situation, I fold the romex sheath back over itself to double it up for the 1/2" that it sits inside of the romex connector, just for added cushion and protection. I also pay very close attention to the wires when stripping them to make sure that I don't nick the conductor. I then pre-twist the wires but I do it lightly, then screw on the wirenut.

That connection will last forever.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I, personally, would never use that gadget.
> 
> Romex is cheap. I'd rather fish in, point-to-point, rather than muck around with it.
> 
> Pumpkin-cuts solves a LOT of fishing issues.


I didn't say I'd use one, just that it's the only approved splice for concealment I'm aware of.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

ElectricalArtist said:


> Do you guys know of any kits that allow a splice to be made and concealed? I want to know incase it's ever needed.


Do yourself a favor and don't Goddamn do it.

Ever. Just run a new wire or splice it from an accessible spot.

Are the kits legal? Yes.

Will they make you the hero in the short term? Yes.

Can they go bad just like any other electrical connection? Yup.

The splices will never be just behind drywall. They will be behind cabinetry, in a sub floor, or behind a mirror. It will be because some homeowner or GC is too cheap to pay for a proper repair or renovation.

Early on, I was lucky enough to experience these NM splice kits first hand, in an accessible (sort of) situation, and be witness to their failure.

The company I started working for was contracted to do the final hookup (service, etc) for prefab houses. The house would arrive in 2+ pieces, and we would build the service and make all the final connections. This included connecting these splice kits in the crawl space. The kits were already installed, and we would go under the house and connect them together.

I remember going back to one of these houses in the dead of summer because some of the kitchen receptacles weren't working. Those kits were to blame. They went bad at the connection point (not where the NM connected). I had to make and extend several extra junction boxes because the original NM was only long enough to use the kit. Not fun to do in the middle of July. I don't want to think about if one of those splices was inside some random wall.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you use one of those, leave instructions at the panel as to where to cut the hole in the wall to find it.

No electrician with any self respect would use one.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Is it a code violation to solder wires? I don't mean buried in the wall just at any box.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Galt said:


> Is it a code violation to solder wires? I don't mean buried in the wall just at any box.


No, as long as the rules are followed.



> *110.14 Electrical Connections.* Because of different characteristics
> of dissimilar metals, devices such as pressure
> terminal or pressure splicing connectors and soldering lugs
> shall be identified for the material of the conductor and
> ...





> *(A) Terminals.* Connection of conductors to terminal
> parts shall ensure a thoroughly good connection without
> damaging the conductors and shall be made by means of
> pressure connectors (including set-screw type), solder
> ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mdnitedrftr said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tyco-Electronics-Romex-Splice-Kit-2-Wire-1-Clam-CPGI-1116377-2/202204326
> 
> Maybe?
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Tyco-Electronics-Romex-Splice-Kit-2-Wire-1-Clam-CPGI-1116377-2/202204326


I keep a few of those kits on my truck.
They make two types, one is a splice, and the other is a tap.
I've used them a few times, I'm not ashamed


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

If one has no other choice but to bury a splice, A soldered western union splice is probably the ideal method. Insulate with 33+, rubber splicing tape, 33+ over each individual wire, then rubber splicing tape over all 3, then 33+. Seen it done once by a guy I worked for, would put 10x the trust in that then a tyco splice.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

ppsh said:


> If one has no other choice but to bury a splice, A soldered western union splice is probably the ideal method. Insulate with 33+, rubber splicing tape, 33+ over each individual wire, then rubber splicing tape over all 3, then 33+. Seen it done once by a guy I worked for, would put 10x the trust in that then a tyco splice.


How many electricians even know what a western union splice is ? Much less how to correctly make one?
I can say I do ! I have used them a few times when I was in the field. If done correctly they do not pull apart


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep in mind those tyco splice kits are code compliant for exposed work and REPAIR of existing concealed work .
The Tap type can not be concealed as where would one damage a 3 NM cable set up ?

Article 334.40 (B)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

For the youngsters in the room:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For the youngsters in the room:


For those that don't have it, this gem and others are all in the American Electricians Handbook.

https://www.amazon.com/American-Ele...tricians+handbook&refinements=p_85:2470955011


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> For those that don't have it, this gem and others are all in the American Electricians Handbook.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/American-Ele...tricians+handbook&refinements=p_85:2470955011


I've seen some great looking solder jobs on knob and tube as a kid first out on jobs.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

manchestersparky said:


> Keep in mind those tyco splice kits are code compliant for exposed work and REPAIR of existing concealed work .
> The Tap type can not be concealed as where would one damage a 3 NM cable set up ?
> 
> Article 334.40 (B)




FWIW it says "rewire", not repair.



> (B) Devices of Insulating Material. Switch, outlet, and tap devices of insulating material shall be permitted to be used without boxes in exposed cable wiring and for rewiring in existing buildings where the cable is concealed and fished. Openings in such devices shall form a close fit around the outer covering of the cable, and the device shall fully enclose the part of the cable from which any part of the covering has been removed. Where connections to conductors are by binding-screw terminals, there shall be available as many terminals as conductors.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For the youngsters in the room:


This is one of most common metholds we do in Philippines and when ya done right they will never come apart at all.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Barjack said:


> FWIW it says "rewire", not repair.


Actually the 2014 & 2017 NEC states Repair. I cut & pasted it below. ( the red I changed color just to show it)

334.40 Boxes and :Fittings. 
(A) Boxes of' Insulating Material. Nonmetallic outlet boxes shall be permitted as provided by 334.3. 

(B) Devices of'Insulating Material. Self-contained switches, self-contained receptacles, and nonmetallic sheathed cable interconnector devices of insulating material that are listed shall be permitted to be used without boxes in exposed cable wiring and for repair wiring in existing buildings where the cable is concealed. Openings in such devices shall 1'01111 a close fit around the outer covering of the cable, and the device shall fully enclose the part of the cable from which any part of the covering has been removed. Where connections to conductors are by binding-screw terminals, there shall be available as many terminals as conductors. 
(


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> This is one of most common metholds we do in Philippines and when ya done right they will never come apart at all.


Old timers took pride in their methods.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Old timers took pride in their methods.


Of course and I still doing that in few spots where I never trust a simple wirenut to do the job.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

ppsh said:


> If one has no other choice but to bury a splice . . .


Almost always is another choice, may be more expensive

I suspect that I have buried splices but can only remember the last 25 years, so it must have been longer ago than that


----------



## Rook123 (Apr 15, 2021)

ElectricalArtist said:


> Do you guys know of any kits that allow a splice to be made and concealed? I want to know incase it's ever needed.


Hey guys, I work in hospitals, trying to learn DYI home improvement. So in my mother's home , the Romex is standard , it's rI'm done the Joost looks real good. Labeled 2017. Then at some point she had someone in who spliced 10 gauge romex and ran to light fixtures in certain areas of the house (by the front and rear doors, and every ceiling fan. I understand you can mix guages but should the splice go thru a box or at be taped ?
Thx


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Rook123 said:


> Hey guys, I work in hospitals, trying to learn DYI home improvement. So in my mother's home , the Romex is standard , it's rI'm done the Joost looks real good. Labeled 2017. Then at some point she had someone in who spliced 10 gauge romex and ran to light fixtures in certain areas of the house (by the front and rear doors, and every ceiling fan. I understand you can mix guages but should the splice go thru a box or at be taped ?
> Thx


This site is for electricians only.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> For the youngsters in the room:


This is how I do all the splices for my vehicle wiring. I then solder them and use heat shrink. Works great. I haven't use one at work in a very very long time. I like them on cars as they look really clean once heat shrink is applied and will not fail once soldered.


----------

